# Average age of Moebius modelersI was curius



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

I was wandering what the average age of Moebius modelers is , ie those who use this web site. I am 53 so i remember all the classic tv shows, Land of the giants, voyage to the bottom of the sea, the invaders ect.I live in England so these tv shows are not often aired. I remember as a kid wanting models from all these tv shows, the best that was on offer was the Aurora kits which were not to bad but hard to get in England, at least in the small town i lived in. Now that most of these models are available i am buying like crazy. My wife thinks i am crazy she cant see the attraction


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm a cantankerous old potato head aged 50, so I was born at just the right time to enjoy those 4 Irwin Allen shows during their first run in the 1960's, and to get the Aurora kits that came out at the same time. 
I also thoroughly enjoyed the Gerry Anderson "Supermarionation" shows after school, and finally have gotten kits of those vehicles over the past decade.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am 42. I used to watch LIS, Invaders, Star Trek, Space: 1999, etc. Most I saw in syndication when my interest began.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I be 48 on the outside. 12 on the inside.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm also 50.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

43 based on the day I was Born...Eight Mentally:woohoo:

I Began my Love of the Irwin Allen Shows and the Original Star Trek While watching them In syndication.

I Wanted Nice Detailed Kits of the Seaview, Flying Sub, Jupiter Two, Spindrift, Space Pod ,Chariot since I was a Kid.....Again I say...

*THANK GOD FOR MOEBIUS!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am nearing the 52 mark . 
hb


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I'm 48, and been watching and loving all Irwin Allen productions since a kid


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

46 for me by the calendar but I refuse to grow up.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hi gang, 

45 yrs young here with all 45 interested in sci-fi and Erwin Allen.!!!


L8R :wave:

Dave


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm 46, and have loved these shows since I was a kid! Yes, I thank Moebius for making the Space Pod and Chariot kits I have been wanting since childhood, and hope to see many more wonderful offerings from them!
Ron


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Fifty-five in October, but officially just somewhere between forty and death.

I've been into science fiction since I was a grade-schooler and grew up watching the Irwin Allen shows, the Gerry Anderson puppet stuff, and _Trek_, of course. Now that Moebius has done the big _Seaview_, the Pod, the Chariot, and has a large Flying Sub kit in the works, my teenage dreams have been realized after 40 years.

Well, not all my teenage dreams -- there's still the one involving a young Diana Rigg . . .


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I am 43. and have been told a huge kid on the inside..I loved watching Star Trek, Space 1999, Land of the Giants and my fav. Lost in Space in reruns. I thank Moebius for keeping me a kid. 

Jim


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess we're all ancient... I'm 50...


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

I am 51 and a huge fan of Allen and Anderson's Thunderbirds. I saw the originals in the Sixties and I have been a fan since...

Gaétan


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm.....

*50 !!!*

50 years old ! And I saw the shows that make the Moebius fans sing.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great thread, though I feel like a baby...only 46, and my family will tell you I'm just a big kid. I grew up on the Irwin Allen shows, as well as Star Trek, and had a Captain Action collection.

It's wonderful that these kits are being made, another excuse to relive/reinvent my childhood.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

59,go build something!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I'm 45, and I remember watching Star Trek, Lost in Space, Land of the Giants, and even The Time Tunnel. My big Sci-fi movie that hooked me was Fantastic Voyage. Hell, I even remember watching Space:1999, and a little remembered show called Captain Scarlet. ( So glad I got all those episodes on DVD now!...hehehehe )

Guess we all are simply hooked on plastic & sci-fi. Not a bad vice, if you think about it.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Guys, we've found the FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH here! THIS is what keeps us young!!! :woohoo:
Kidcury, go tell your wife that if she wants you to stay the same youthful, handsome self that she fell in love with about a thousand years ago, it's modelling that does it!
And if you stop, you'll start to age before her very eyes exactly like Donovan at the end of "Indiana Jones and the The Last Crusade".


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

To misquote Santa Clause, I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth!

OK, I'll be 52 in December, physically. Mentally, I'm still somewhere around 12 or so.


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Ouch!*

51 and still trying to be at least a good model builder, maybe by 90 I will be a very good model builder!
Anyway my only complaint is, and you all know what I mean, as you get older time goes by way too fast.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm 43.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

50 here.


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

21 with 21 years experience,,,guess that puts me in real world terms as 42


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

50 here, also!!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm 46 (47 on Monday), so I fit right in with all the near fossils here.
I've been modelling since I was 6, and I'll NEVER stop!! To some folks it's a hobby- to me it's my life!! 

Chris.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

45 as of 2 weeks ago Sunday


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

55 this November and still buying Aurora Models:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

48 on the outside (actually I probably look 10 years older) Still just a kid on the inside (according to my wife)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I am probably in the late 40's.Stopped counting a few years back or just forget how old I am sometimes.Very convenient,would you agree.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm 50 and have been a kitaholic since I was about 7. ( had my older brother build the first few).


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I'm a spry 48,.... although I act 28 and I feel 68!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah even turning 55... I still feel like a Million Bucks(green and wrinkled) 
Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I hit 52 in October and I still love all the things I loved as a kid. Models, naturally, Star Trek, Irwin Allen shows, Gerry Anderson series, Sci Fi movies and Universal Horror films.

Growing old is for cranky old poops. Not gonna happen here.

Losing Polar Lights was like the demise of Aurora all over again. Thank you Frank for bringing us Moebius. Long may your oval grace model boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Born in `62, which makes me _just _old enough to remember seeing color episodes of LIS during the series' original prime-time run. 

I was the only kid on my Oklahoma City block who hated westerns, lol. For me, it was all about spaceships, robots, aliens, and rayguns. 

Come to think of it, it still is.


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

49. I hope the original poster summarizes the statistics. They are scarcely surprising; it has long seemed to me that Moebius and now Monarch and Polar Lights again, are packaging our childhoods and selling them back to us.

I'm all in favor of that.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, could I be the youngest person here? At 27 I think so...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*How Old is He?*

56 next week, and thrilled be here to witness the Styrene Renaissance!

:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

_'mid-50's'_ is accurate enough for me.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Well, not all my teenage dreams -- there's still the one involving a young Diana Rigg . . .


Scot,

I think I had the same dream about Mrs. Peel ... and Steads car.

By the way, I just turned 52 (going on 10) and I too remember all of the Irwin Allen and Gerry Anderson (Stingray after school?).

And, like eveyone else I've been waiting 40 years for some really excellant kits ... 

HAIL MOEBIUS:thumbsup: HAIL MOEBIUS:thumbsup: HAIL MOEBIUS:thumbsup: :woohoo:

Dan


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> I hit 52 in October and I still love all the things I loved as a kid. Models, naturally, Star Trek, Irwin Allen shows, Gerry Anderson series, Sci Fi movies and Universal Horror films.


Universal had some good films ... so did RKO ... but what about the Hammer films? :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Seashark said:


> Wow, could I be the youngest person here? At 27 I think so...


Ya had to be there Seashark ... except for a certain Asian "Police Action" ... it was a great time to be growing up.

All the Monogram and Aurora kits ... ...


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Turned over 50 two weeks ago. Fifty going on nine, of course.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thor1956 said:


> Ya had to be there Seashark ... except for a certain Asian "Police Action" ... it was a great time to be growing up.
> 
> All the Monogram and Aurora kits ... ...


I'll bet, I always did feel a little out of time.


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

52 here looks like the base is all boomers.( which is nothing new) like to see this thread in 15 yrs. Or yhe work of everyone. How many heads glued on backwards because of eyesight


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I'm 49. Dead center of the Moebius demographic from the looks of things. 

Like everyone else, I watched all the Irwin shows in prime time (and something else in those years.... Space Trek, Star Journeys, uh.... whatever). The very first model I ever built was the old Lost In Space Aurora Cyclops kit, and I've still got my Chariot from that kit... with all the extra testors glue and badly slopped on paint. Amazingly, the decals are still on the thing almost untouched by the 40 years that have passed by!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Forty three but not so you'd notice. :lol: Born in 1965 I came in on the later years of Aurora and didn't see the 60s shows except in reruns.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm 49. Right in there, as far as plastic models, but very tail end with respect to my first love: postwar O gauge trains. On the other hand, I feel a tad over-age, for MPC and modern-era trains.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seashark said:


> I'll bet, I always did feel a little out of time.


I've always felt that way. Not as if I was born too late, but too early. I should be out in space with Captain Kirk.

Of course, anyone who knows me will tell you I _AM_ out in space with Captain Kirk!

LONG LIVE MOEBIUS!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

48 as of this past Monday, the 25th.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

47 years young for me... :woohoo:

I read somewhere that the male goes thru puberty about every 15 years or so... I'm not sure I've actually left the first one yet!!!

Been a sci-fi fan for as long as I can remember but I only really got serious at about the age of 14. :thumbsup:


----------



## Platicus (Aug 13, 2008)

I am 42. What a worry. Its a pity that only one person who responded is under thirty.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Platicus said:


> I am 42. What a worry. Its a pity that only one person who responded is under thirty.


not a pity, just a fact. its a graying hobby. we're the last pre-space invaders kids. after that, instant gratification was "in". it also killed a lot of kids hobby companies, including aurora.
im 48 btw.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I'll be 46 as of next Wed.

Though I was(and still) more of a "Creature Feature" movie fan. I also loved the shows of Irwin Allen and Gerry Anderson.

If it was horror or sci-fi, I was there. As I am still.

I've been modeling since I was five and have no intention of stopping until I keel over!

Long live Moebius, Monarch, and all the countless model and kit producers of any subject!!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Seashark said:


> I'll bet, I always did feel a little out of time.


Don't sweat it Kido 

Age is just a number. You're only as old as you feel (although somtimes I feel like I'm 90) most of the time I'm just a big kid at heart :woohoo:

Dan


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Besides, ya know what they say about the difference between men and boys ... that it's just the cost of their toys?

Well it's true and I think a lot of the other "Young Men" here will agree with me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

51 going on 12.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

53 going on 16..and a half


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

55 this last June. Been into sci-fi vehicles since I watch X-L5 on NBC and Supercar in syndication. Nothing hooked me more than seeing the Seaview on the big screen during its initial release. Still a bigger fan of its original configuration than the TV version. Not trying to start that topic up again. 

Rogue


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am 217 years old but I feel 125 on the inside.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> 48 as of this past Monday, the 25th.


Happy B-day Dead Man! Put Duck Fink down as 38. Looks like I am one of the younger guys around here as far as numbers go. Now if those dang kids would just stay off of my grass.....


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thor1956 said:


> Universal had some good films ... so did RKO ... but what about the Hammer films? :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
My bad! I don't know how I could've left out Hammer. Peter Cushing and Christoper Lee, that was some good stuff! Oh, and Ingrid Pitt, must be getting senile if I forgot her.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

RogueJ said:


> Been into sci-fi vehicles since I watch X-L5 on NBC and Supercar in syndication. Rogue


 I've always said those two shows were my introduction to Sci-fi. They had a very strong influenece on me as a youngster. I still get a big kick out of watching them. Praise the maker someone had the good sense to release them on DVD.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Capt. Krik said:


> I've always said those two shows were my introduction to Sci-fi. They had a very strong influenece on me as a youngster. I still get a big kick out of watching them. Praise the maker someone had the good sense to release them on DVD.


Same here!! I was never the same again...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

47 here. But, y'know...it's not the years, it's the mileage. 

Started building styrene kits in the late 60's and I still prefer styrene over resin or vinyl, so I'm glad there are companies like Moebius, Monarch, and Polar Lights/Round 2 who are catering to us "mature" modelers. :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Such an interesting thread that I had to ring in for the first time ever. Typical story: I'm 53 and got back into building Aurora, PL, etc. in my 40s. Now Moebius and Monarch. Mostly do figures. I've learned a lot from you geezers--uh, guys--just lurking around Hobbytalk. Thanks.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

49..... welcome to the board PF Flyer! :dude: 

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, welcome to a rather interesting thread Professor, All us kids here are really only 12 or 13 but we sometimes pretend to play 'Grown-ups'...you Know, tell each other we're 40-50-or 60 years old 
:wave: Mcdee


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Im one of the youngins here im 29 almost 30 I grew up on TNG and reruns of LIS, time tunnel, TOS Trek, Voyage, exctera Been building models on and off since I was 5 or 6. Did nothing but cars for the longest time untill mom bought me the first tos Enterprise kit and ive never looked back LOL.

MY wife thinks I act like a 9 year old just old enough to notice girls :woohoo: but still plays with toys :woohoo:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> Peter Cushing and Christoper Lee, that was some good stuff! Oh, and Ingrid Pitt, must be getting senile if I forgot her.


Ingrid was Ok. But I'll take Caroline Munro, Ursula Andress and Stephanie Powers any day. Oh, I can't forget Anne Francis either. I know she didn't do any Hammer films, but I still have a thing for "Forbidden Plant."

Dan


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

"As old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth." - Santa Claus

52.7125 years to be percise for me. Very good question, now we know that were're just a bunch of old guys that never grew up. Bravo!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the happy b-day wish, DF ol' bean!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Just turned 56.


----------



## kidcury (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was interesting to see that most of us are of a similar age. I think it is a great pity that most kids would prefer to sit in front of a games console for days on end rather than doing something more constructive( like building model kits) however one thing for me never changes with age, my spelling never gets any better, couse im to busy making models. Kidcury


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thing is, how many styrene kits are actually made on topics they would like to see and own something of?

Where's the new battlestar galactica stuff? The firefly models? Stargate tv series models? videogame based models? Supernatural models?

The styrene model community has completely forgotten the younger potential modelers of today, so can you blame them? Look at the blockbuster movies that were released this last summer, and look at the currently released models based of them... there aren't any at all!

I'd LOVE a stargate atlantis, a wraith hive ship, a serenity, the dragon from Mummy 3, figures from the supernatural series.... heck, there never were even model figures based off the very popular Hercules, Xena, Buffy, or Charmed series.

While it's GREAT to see some old stuff finally done justice, I'd also like to see some current stuff realized as well. If sideshow can sell "collectable" statues for $500 of a current subject, then surely the under $20 mass market styrene kit market can get enough support for popular current licenses?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Thor1956 said:


> Oh, I can't forget Anne Francis either. Dan


Dan,

Be sure to check out the complete series of Honey West when it comes out. I know I plan to pick up a copy. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Turned 50 this year and sometimes feel older,but going to Wonderfest or seeing a new kit out makes me feel ALOT younger.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm 47 today!!:hat: One year closer to death.........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Chris (auroranut)*

Happy birthday Chris:hat: Hey Wait A Minute...it's still Aug 31 here and Your Birthday is SEPTEMBER 1...that doesn't mean you get to open your presents early :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does that mean I get 2 birthdays?:woohoo:
So far I've scored a block of chocolate and 20 bucks. All I need is for someone to give me $999,980, and I'll consider it a fairly good day so far.

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have some Monopoly money for you, A-Nut. That'll have to do.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I am 47 and a half. And dats da truth.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> I have some Monopoly money for you, A-Nut. That'll have to do.


Thanks KJ! Could you wrap it in real money for me? 

Chris.:hat:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

43 and still kickin' :woohoo:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

47 - but I feel a lot younger - just like most of you.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks KJ! Could you wrap it in real money for me?
> 
> Chris.:hat:


I'll get right on that as soon as I find some real money.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers mate- no hurry. Anytime in the next few days is fine.:thumbsup:

Chris.:hat:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> I'm 47 today!!:hat: One year closer to death.........
> 
> Chris.


There can be no death ... Not while there are models in the cupboard...:devil:

just remember... 

Reality is but a dream... But to dream is a reality...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

gareee said:


> Thing is, how many styrene kits are actually made on topics they would like to see and own something of?
> 
> Where's the new battlestar galactica stuff? The firefly models? Stargate tv series models? videogame based models? Supernatural models?
> 
> ...


As I understand it, part of the problem is the kit manufacturers decide which kits to produce based primarily on sales figures and, historically, sci-fi kits haven't sold as well as automotive and military kits, plain and simple.

And, since you mentioned Sideshow, another part of the problem is the majority of people these days would rather buy a pre-painted pre-assembled piece of garbage than do the work and have a higher quality and/or more accurate representation of their favorite character or hardware. I've stumbled onto "collectors" sites where people were actually complaining about having to apply stickers _themselves_ to a pre-assembled item they purchased. :freak: And on a rather amateurish prop-replicators site (not the Replica Prop Forum) people were complaining about having to wait for _paint to dry_. 

There are those of us who pre-date the pre-painted pre-assembled collectibles craze and can appreciate the satisfaction derived from building and painting these items for ourselves but, in this era of instant gratification, most people would rather pay a small fortune to have the "object of their desire" right now and let someone else do the work.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Turning 46 next week
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and an early Happy B-Day to you, Rob! Always enjoy your Monster Model Reviews!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> As I understand it, part of the problem is the kit manufacturers decide which kits to produce based primarily on sales figures and, historically, sci-fi kits haven't sold as well as automotive and military kits, plain and simple.
> 
> And, since you mentioned Sideshow, another part of the problem is the majority of people these days would rather buy a pre-painted pre-assembled piece of garbage than do the work and have a higher quality and/or more accurate representation of their favorite character or hardware. I've stumbled onto "collectors" sites where people were actually complaining about having to apply stickers _themselves_ to a pre-assembled item they purchased. :freak: And on a rather amateurish prop-replicators site (not the Replica Prop Forum) people were complaining about having to wait for _paint to dry_.
> 
> There are those of us who pre-date the pre-painted pre-assembled collectibles craze and can appreciate the satisfaction derived from building and painting these items for ourselves but, in this era of instant gratification, most people would rather pay a small fortune to have the "object of their desire" right now and let someone else do the work.


So that makes you ...what...47 ? 
Mcdee


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

kidcury said:


> ...I think it is a great pity that most kids would prefer to sit in front of a games console for days on end rather than doing something more constructive( like building model kits)...





gareee said:


> Thing is, how many styrene kits are actually made on topics they would like to see and own something of?
> 
> Where's the new battlestar galactica stuff? The firefly models? Stargate tv series models? videogame based models? Supernatural models?
> 
> ...





Zombie_61 said:


> As I understand it, part of the problem is the kit manufacturers decide which kits to produce based primarily on sales figures and, historically, sci-fi kits haven't sold as well as automotive and military kits, plain and simple.
> 
> And, since you mentioned Sideshow, another part of the problem is the majority of people these days would rather buy a pre-painted pre-assembled piece of garbage than do the work and have a higher quality and/or more accurate representation of their favorite character or hardware. I've stumbled onto "collectors" sites where people were actually complaining about having to apply stickers _themselves_ to a pre-assembled item they purchased. :freak: And on a rather amateurish prop-replicators site (not the Replica Prop Forum) people were complaining about having to wait for _paint to dry_.
> 
> There are those of us who pre-date the pre-painted pre-assembled collectibles craze and can appreciate the satisfaction derived from building and painting these items for ourselves but, in this era of instant gratification, most people would rather pay a small fortune to have the "object of their desire" right now and let someone else do the work.


As a kid, I built models for fun. Also, they appealed to my greed. I'd see the picture on the box, and convince myself every time, that I would end up with something equally cool. "Easy to assemble", my @$$! What they _didn't_ tell you, was how hard it was to _paint_ the rat fracking things- and, in some cases, how much work was involved in changing the model to look like the boxtop illustration.

Just once, I'd like to see a model boxtop show what the _average_ modeler did with the pieces inside...


----------



## martinacm (Oct 2, 2007)

hi everyone , i am 44 going on 12, been a life long fan of scifi shows, been kit building forever and can remember building "bagged" airfix kits as a boy. wish i had kept my aurora seaview and spindrift instead of destroying them in a disaster movie style way, still the moebius seaview fills in some of the gaps in my collection


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> So that makes you ...what...47 ?
> Mcdee


As a matter of fact... 



toyroy said:


> As a kid, I built models for fun. Also, they appealed to my greed. I'd see the picture on the box, and convince myself every time, that I would end up with something equally cool. "Easy to assemble", my @$$! What they _didn't_ tell you, was how hard it was to _paint_ the rat fracking things- and, in some cases, how much work was involved in changing the model to look like the boxtop illustration.


As a kid, I didn't care about such things; as long as it was close enough, that was good enough for me. Never filled seams, didn't even paint 'em if they were molded in the correct color. 



toyroy said:


> Just once, I'd like to see a model boxtop show what the _average_ modeler did with the pieces inside...


Hmmm...somehow, I don't think they'd sell as many kits if they did that.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am 53 & going on 12 i think and still enjoy models. When I was a kid I always put models together quickly so i could play with them. I used to get the batmobile models from sending in box tops & .25 cents from chips ahoy cookies and must have got at least 15 of them and blew them up with firecrackers. back then i didn't care for how they looked and brush painted the models. I still have whats left of my B-9 robot, can't find the bubble though. he sits right next to my Polar Lights B-9 that i painstakenly detailed in 2003 to what I consider perfection as i do with everything i build. the loss of use of my left hand & arm has stopped my model building I have a stack of kits i wish i could get busy with!
Bert


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

53 in Sept..


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Ya crowd of geriatrics!!  

I'm only 28!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MML said:


> Ya crowd of geriatrics!!
> 
> I'm only 28!


Whoa...most of my models are older than you 
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MML said:


> Ya crowd of geriatrics!!
> 
> I'm only 28!


Glad to see it's not just us oldsters sniffing glue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I am 35. Found modeling looking at a neighbor´s Tarpit. I still want that model and hope one day it is redone.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

martinacm said:


> hi everyone , i am 44 going on 12, been a life long fan of scifi shows, been kit building forever and can remember building "bagged" airfix kits as a boy. wish i had kept my aurora seaview and spindrift instead of destroying them in a disaster movie style way, still the moebius seaview fills in some of the gaps in my collection


 
Welcome aboard, Martin. I'm certain that you can find Polar Lights repops of the Aurora Seaview and Spindrift in the U.K. If not, you can certainly still find them from any number of on-line vendors who still have them in stock.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

48 here. Still get kinda misty thinking of the ol' NASA space program.


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Glad to see it's not just us oldsters sniffing glue. :thumbsup:


You mean Im not the only one who sniffs the glue :drunk:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

45 chronologically; but still a kid when it comes down to brass tacks...


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

I am 50, and to quote Ian Hunter, 'I think I liked it better when the world was round'.
But I love being a kid on this block!
LB


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just turned 47. That seems to be an average....


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Speak for yourself. I'm _far_ below average.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not even in the same stratosphere of average.
I'm 44 this year, I have a 10 year old daufghter who is constantly reminding me to 'grow up'.
I cut my teeth back in the 70s with the old AMT Star Trek kits (I painted the Enterprise with house paint), then moved on to the Star Wars ships before I discovered resin and vinyl in the '90s.
I love all the old 60s TV kits such as Thunderbirds, but there will always be a special place in my heart for Irwin Allen's models and I too would like to thank Moebius and Polar Lights for bringing these to my work bench.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

47 Roctober 1st! Love me some Moebius!, Irwin Allen, Invaders, Space 1999, Star Trek (ALL OF THEM)........


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Isn't there some sort of hazing ritual that the under-40 crowd has to go through? Maybe there should be? Maybe make it worse if you are under 30?

Gene (40 +)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now THERE's an idea!! I can say that because I'm one of the fossils......
Any suggestions?

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

How about this: We make 'em buy kits for five friends then do a group build and post photos. That, or they could stand on the corner of a busy intersection, with a bow on top of their heads, wearing a diaper and holding a sign that says "I play with toys". Of course we would need photos of that as well. If it were me, as much as I look forward to wearing diapers (again), the group build would be the choice.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The first one sounds good- pick the most expensive kit on the market, they have a week to buy, build, and take pics. Oh yeah- and they have to win their class in the IPMS Nationals!! Their reward, we let them reach their 
'40's..........

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> pick the most expensive kit on the market, they have a week to buy, build, and take pics. Oh yeah- and they have to win their class in the IPMS Nationals!!


Let's not get carried away, now... It doesn't have to the most expensive kit. 


HOLY CARP! IT WORKED... The sig picture, that is. I'm going to have to make a Moebius image.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, we'll put a $ 1000 limit on it........

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> Let's not get carried away, now... It doesn't have to the most expensive kit.
> 
> 
> HOLY CARP! IT WORKED... The sig picture, that is. I'm going to have to make a Moebius image.


 
It's OK, KJ, you can type "CRAP"; they use it all the time on teevee. Come to think of it, everything on teevee IS these days anyway! :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> OK, we'll put a $ 1000 limit on it........
> 
> Chris.


Oh...so it has to be an Aurora model eh?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I was actually going to write the Apache Warrior kit in my original suggestions post but I remembered it's a Moebius thread. OK, cool!! Aurora it is!!
A week to find, build, paint, finish, and have it ready to win the IPMS Nationals. Losers are to be fed to the peasants.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I was actually going to write the Apache Warrior kit in my original suggestions post but I remembered it's a Moebius thread. OK, cool!! Aurora it is!!
> A week to find, build, paint, finish, and have it ready to win the IPMS Nationals. Losers are to be fed to the peasants.....
> 
> Chris.


In a Kilt...and they must produce a Shrubbery 
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

38.... so far.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Seaview said:


> It's OK, KJ, you can type "CRAP"; they use it all the time on teevee.


I did type CARP, silly. I'm dyslexic. 

Dyslexics of the world untie!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

54 here - got started in modeling by my Dad when I was around 4 and got to get the Aurora Monsters first-time as they were released. It was a great time with the space-age just starting, all the wonderful 60's shows, start of rock and roll and a young boys imagination. Its nice today to be able to le-live some of those times through the models still available and shows on dvd. The imagination in that young boy is still there -even with it tarnished by the world today. Us old baby-boomers did grow up in a special time in history!!!
Steve


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Just as I suspected, mostly mid-to-late 40s and early 50s (I'm 49). The guys in their 50s got original Aurora's and the guys in their 40s got the Glows. (Although I started with original Franky and Creature in '66 at the age of 7).


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Aurora had nothing to do with my getting into model building. It was the wild custom cars of the 70's that got me hooked. I do love to build figure kits, now.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I SO wish there were new Dave Deal releases, and bigger deluxe zingers!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

47 years old..... Aren't most of us lucky to have been exposed to the sci-fi magic as kids in the 1960s........but I guess, most of us will forever be young of heart.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting ready to turn 55... Or so they tell me?

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

53 here ! and wishing i could still build models!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow when I first posted on this thread I was 54 ...now I'm 55 but thanks to all these cool new kits (old kits redone) I'm 12 again
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

longbox said:


> I am 50, and to quote Ian Hunter, 'I think I liked it better when the world was round'.
> But I love being a kid on this block!
> LB


Anybody who quotes Ian Hunter is alright in my book.

Just turned 53 myself. Hard to believe. Somedays Hunter's "Eastenders" lyrics hit just a little too close to home.


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm just short of seven years old in dog years.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

49 in 13 days


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

41 here.. Been building off and on since I was 6 years old.
I hope to pass the model building gene on to my 3 year old boy.
Lynn


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Turned 54 on Nov01 and never lost the kid in me.... With all the great kits coming from Moebius, it's hard not to revert back to about 12.....
It's nice that now I can buy what I want.:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

51 in February, 09.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

My average age is 52.:woohoo:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

43 on the outside, and about between 10 and 12 on the inside. About the time that Star Wars came out originally, I decided to not grow beyond that point.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be 49 this coming June...


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

45 here


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

21 with 21 years experience (42)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another old fart here, 55 and counting. I remember all the old TV shows and such that so many of these models are based on. In fact I just bought the first season DVD set of Voyage. Also buying The Munsters, Addams Family, Get Smart, Wild,Wild West, etc. Great to see these again on my schedule. And also remember Shock Theater in the Tampa Bay area which turned me into a Monster Kid with the classic Universal monster films. Now I am just 2 years away from retirement from NASA and a room stocked full of Moebius, Polar Lights, scifi and real space models, and WW2 aircraft. I don't know if I will live long enough to complete them all but am willing to give it a try. Certainly happy to see a company like Moebius fulfilling my dreams.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

50, going on 15, feeling like 65.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok so we're a bunch of middle aged men - that's not news to me - I happen to be 61 and I've been building plastic models since about 1956 or 1957. 

Dave


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

50 yet still in a 'High School Frame of Mind'!!

Wayne


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

48 and climbing


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

42 and 43 in t minus 1 month 12days.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

As of this post, based on the number of actual ages given (as opposed to "mid-50s", "40-ish", etc.) the average age of members who have posted in this thread is...drum roll, please...

49 years old (rounded off to the nearest whole number).


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

49 here..Started building kits in 1966..And Aurora first and foremost ..I AM an "Aurora Guy"..First kit I built was the Hulk, then all the great Irwin Allen kits, as I watched those shows when they were new, then superheroes, then all the Aurora Universal Monsters...Now that I look back, I must have built half a dozen moonbuses...great time, and heck..it only took 31 years for a decent Jupiter 2 kit to come out...:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

at 48... that makes me "below average"... I'm used to that, I guess.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> at 48... that makes me "below average"... I'm used to that, I guess.


Well Drew, at least your average is a bit better than mine :hat:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

51 and refusing to grow up, just out!:woohoo:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

You know, this thread has been going on so long, soon I'll have to change my response! That day is creeping up faster & faster.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

50 but I feel 90, I got to get out more I think and walk some


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Congrats to Seashark and Dave for being the bookends - click on chart below for a closer look. Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

49, and I was an avid Irwin Allen fan (Lost in Space, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Land of the Giants etc).

I wish these kits were out way back when but I have a lot better skills to build them today


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm Chloe I'm only tree years old. Let's you an' me wraaaaaassle...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Im 57 going on 15.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow, I feel like I was born 10 years too late.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> I'm Chloe I'm only tree years old. Let's you an' me wraaaaaassle...


Kit Junkie is my new best friend. I will name him George. I will hug him and squeeze him and play with him....ummm.

I used to have a friend named George, but he don't move no more.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Memories*

I am 46, and i remember seeing Lost in space 2nd season in color on the CBS network in new orleans, also remember Giants, and voyage in color too. Remember 3rd season Star Trek on NBC. I am glad to see that we all get to enjoy these kits bigger and better than before.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MartinHatfield said:


> Kit Junkie is my new best friend. I will name him George. I will hug him and squeeze him and play with him....ummm.
> 
> I used to have a friend named George, but he don't move no more.


lol! I was wondering if anyone remembered.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...just turned 47. The people I know who act their age...are very unhappy.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

42 here.  My grandfather use to build the Aurora monster kits for me and my brother when we were youngsters, bring them by the house for us and we would stare at them for what seemed like hours on end. That's what got me hooked. Very fond memories...I live on the west coast now and he still lives back east. We share photos from time to time of our kit collections. It's been great being able to send him the repops of the monsters and such.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

45 here, though my wife looks at me like I'm 12 most days


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My father was an Electronics Engineer and worked for Bell Aircraft in Niagara Falls NY and on the weekends was a part time TV/Radio repairman back in the early 60's so I would try to help him. One thing I did repair was an old reel to reel tape recorder and would record the sound from VTTBOTS and would love to play the tape back and dream of the action from the show.
I could have only wished to have had the video too.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm 48 I was looking around my LHS last spring(it can take me hours to decide on a kit) Then I saw the "Voyager" grabber her and headed home.
Now it's the Seaview, next week, FS-1

Steve


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I came to the scary realization the other day that its fairly easy to remember my age, it coincides with the same year we landed on the Moon (and I am actually 2 months older then the event). Apollo 11 landed On July 20, 1969, and I was 2 months 20 days old (you do the math hehe). Interestingly, the backup Crew for Apollo 11 was Apollo 13's crew. I have been building off and on all my life (my early year models were pretty much all blown up hehe), and lately just havent been able to because of life situations With God's help, I'll hopefully be showing some of my new work after my wife and I are able to finally settle somewhere Another scary fact, my first child (a boy) is due the same month I was born, talk about a coincidence. My wife asked me last night, so are you going to let him build some of the models when he grows up, I told her heck no, these are mine I'll buy him his own when that time comes Ahh, if it wasnt for a son coming, I'd probably not have been allowed to keep getting models Everything Moebius is releasing out was pretty much reruns by the time I started, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy everything Sci-Fi (looking forward to getting a WoW war Machine, love that movie). Stay Young People!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a newbie....47 in a few days....with a granddaughter...who is going to have her own RC Seaview.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nifty 50 here boys! My Dad was heavily into kits back in the early 60s, mostly rockets, planes and tanks, all very cool stuff, but then it happened! He brought home that first Aurora Frankenstein kit, and that was it brother! Been hooked on them ever since! Like I always say, with a kit, a toy, and a comic, you can never grow old! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## BT_Tomcat (Feb 11, 2009)

New to the site, but waiting for my Seaview to arrive. I'm turning 50 in 6 months. Can't wait to start on the kit when it arrives.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk BT Tomcat.:wave:
I hope you enjoy the forums mate.

Chris.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Hehehe. I got some of you beat. I'm only 18. lol Most of my models are either older than me or about the same age.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Newbies! 

Welcome aboard, Tomcat. I'm sure you'll find lots of people juuuust like you.


(They like to keep us all in one spot. Easier on the guards that way.)


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

42, And still love the modeling hobby as much as when i was ten! I actually started my fascination with models even younger, in the early 70's with the glow box Aurora monsters.I was probably around 5 or 6, And made a mess of the kits, But enjoyed every minute of it! I have an older brother that grew up during the 60's and early 70's, So i was always surrounded by cool models and music. I have to say, Thanks to the good folks at Mobeus, Round 2, and Monarch, This is a very exciting time to be in this hobby! It took a while, But it was worth the wait:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

48 as of last November. 

I don't find it any great surprise that the majority of us are in the "aging boomer" demographic.

As noted earlier, I would've loved to see kits like these back when the shows in question were still on in prime-time, but on the other hand, I would'nt have hade the money or the skill to make them worthwhile.

Just keep the kits coming Frank...there's still lots of hyperactive 10 year old in here looking for an excuse to get out!!!

Excuse me, it's "bath time." Anybody seen my Seaview?


----------



## Rick N (Dec 30, 2008)

kidcury said:


> I was wandering what the average age of Moebius modelers is , ie those who use this web site. I am 53 so i remember all the classic tv shows, Land of the giants, voyage to the bottom of the sea, the invaders ect.I live in England so these tv shows are not often aired. I remember as a kid wanting models from all these tv shows, the best that was on offer was the Aurora kits which were not to bad but hard to get in England, at least in the small town i lived in. Now that most of these models are available i am buying like crazy. My wife thinks i am crazy she cant see the attraction


Hi !, I am a 55 year old sci fi fan that watched ALL the Irwin Allen shows of the 1960`s. At the age of 12, I had made myself a promise that one day I would have a Jupiter 2 of my very own. My wish came true back in the mid 1990`s. Today, I have 7 of them...along with a Chariot, several size B9 robots, a flying sub, and a Spindrift. Built a full Jupiter 2 crash site diorama. I am now working on a 12 inch Gemini xii Lost In Space miniature. I am also married and my wife thinks my hobby is awesome!. Every Christmas and birthday, I get something Lost In Space. I really am a very lucky man! Rick N. :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm 605 months old, or in earth standard years, 50. 

I have always been an fan of Irwin Allen shows. I remember playing with the Remco Seaview at Christmas time, and using the tree as the giant under water monster, as seen on TV. Now with the Moebius Seaview, I can be the monster.:devil:

Of course, now is the best time for us, with the DVDs out, and the models, and more coming.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will be 50 in three months, average in this group! I watched all the cool shows when I was a kid, and I am now absolutely LOVING all these new Irwin Allen kits :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've got Lloyd beat by three months, but in the opposite direction I wish it was!
You know, guys, it's occured to me time and again; this hobby of ours is an excellent method of keeping us all "young" (on the inside, anyway)!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are so right, Seaview! 
As I have read, you have to grow old, but you don't have to grow up. 
So go build them, play with them, but not around the wife, she WILL take it away and say GROW UP!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I just said that to my dad and his lady friend, best way to stay active mentally and to take up some time physically.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 44 going on 5. Been at this sport since about age 6. One of these days I will get good at it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be 42 this year......though I feel like 402 lately!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im 39 and remember watching all the Classics back in the 70's on the BoobTube and also buying Auroras back then with my Allowance every two weeks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'm 42...


----------

